# Submitting Documents to the CFVRC



## Ygolohcysp (29 Jan 2013)

I just applied yesterday and im in the process of getting my transcript sent to me. After im done sorting out that, im sending it to the CFVRC to complete my application. Question though, can I send them a photocopy of my birth certificate and transcripts through email, or does it have to be mailed?


----------



## RyanHealy29 (29 Jan 2013)

I sent my transcripts and proof of citizenship in a couple weeks ago, and when  I called to ask about the options, they specifically told me to snail mail it. That being said, last year when I applied, they told me I could fax the stuff in. I did that, but due to something being set wrong on my end, the fax ended up being essentially too low quality to use. If you aren't sure, just give them a call and ask. They'll give you a definitive answer. 

One lesson I learned the hard way: don't bother overnighting your stuff. I was so eager to get my stuff in that I paid $26 bucks to send it overnight via Canada Post from Mississauga, Ontario to North Bay. It made no difference, and in fact I was told that when things are sent to them by courier, they have to be picked at the post office, which only gets done once or twice a week anyways. So if you're going the mail route, save your money and just go with a good ol' stamp. In the end it might actually be faster!


----------



## Ygolohcysp (29 Jan 2013)

RyanHealy29 said:
			
		

> I sent my transcripts and proof of citizenship in a couple weeks ago, and when  I called to ask about the options, they specifically told me to snail mail it. That being said, last year when I applied, they told me I could fax the stuff in. I did that, but due to something being set wrong on my end, the fax ended up being essentially too low quality to use. If you aren't sure, just give them a call and ask. They'll give you a definitive answer.
> 
> One lesson I learned the hard way: don't bother overnighting your stuff. I was so eager to get my stuff in that I paid $26 bucks to send it overnight via Canada Post from Mississauga, Ontario to North Bay. It made no difference, and in fact I was told that when things are sent to them by courier, they have to be picked at the post office, which only gets done once or twice a week anyways. So if you're going the mail route, save your money and just go with a good ol' stamp. In the end it might actually be faster!



Yeah I'd figure that is the fastest seeing they request it. I was just curious if email was possible. Thank you very much!


----------



## dvh1 (30 Jan 2013)

I mailed everything to the CFVRC around 2 weeks ago and still havent got any confirmation that they have received my documents. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## pretentious (30 Jan 2013)

dvh1 said:
			
		

> I mailed everything to the CFVRC around 2 weeks ago and still havent got any confirmation that they have received my documents. Anyone else in the same boat?



This happened to me, I called and discovered my file was closed.


----------



## DAA (30 Jan 2013)

You can either mail it to them or fax it to them.  Due to the "Privacy Act" they cannot ask you to scan and email your documents nor can they support this method of delivery.  However, if you want to do that on your own, then go for it.  They won't be rejected.....


----------



## Ygolohcysp (1 Feb 2013)

Can anyone help with a few things on my application status? I have my transcripts and birth certificate but a few of these are confusing. I can get the reference letters, but I've read here multiple times that they aren't required anymore. It also says I require a Signed Employment Application Form, I haven't been employed out of high school, I just did some volunteer work for some seniors around my neighborhood. 

Apprentice Papers Not Applicable
Birth Certificate Required
Birth Certificate of Dependents Not Applicable
Certificate/Card of Citizenship Not Applicable
Letter of Reference 1 Required
Letter of Reference 2 Required
Marriage Certificate Not Applicable
Pilot Log Books Not Applicable
Professional Licenses Not Applicable
Social Insurance Card Not Applicable
Transcript of School Marks Required
Signed Employment Application Form Required
TBS 330-60 - Security Clearance Not Applicable
TBS 330-23 - Pers Screening Required
APPLICATION STATUS


----------



## DAA (1 Feb 2013)

Ygolohcysp said:
			
		

> Can anyone help with a few things on my application status? I have my transcripts and birth certificate but a few of these are confusing. I can get the reference letters, but I've read here multiple times that they aren't required anymore. It also says I require a Signed Employment Application Form, I haven't been employed out of high school, I just did some volunteer work for some seniors around my neighborhood.
> 
> Apprentice Papers Not Applicable
> Birth Certificate Required
> ...



Birth Certificate, Academic Transcripts and proof of Canadian Citizenship is all this is required at the time of application.  If your file is transferred from North Bay to your local Recruiting Centre, then they will tell you what else is needed and provide you with the required forms where necessary.


----------



## Ygolohcysp (1 Feb 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Birth Certificate, Academic Transcripts and proof of Canadian Citizenship is all this is required at the time of application.  If your file is transferred from North Bay to your local Recruiting Centre, then they will tell you what else is needed and provide you with the required forms where necessary.



Ok, thank you very much DAA


----------



## DAA (1 Feb 2013)

Ygolohcysp said:
			
		

> Ok, thank you very much DAA



My only suggestion at this point in time, is to apply for acceptance to Med Schools.  If you have acceptance, then it helps!!!


----------



## umdforces (5 Feb 2013)

How crucial are highschool transcripts if I have already sent in post-secondary _and _graduate school transcripts?  Just wondering because I want to move forward in the application process, and my old highschool board has a processing period of potentially weeks to get them mailed over.

... do people really look at my high school stuff over a M.Sc.?


----------



## DAA (6 Feb 2013)

umdforces said:
			
		

> How crucial are highschool transcripts if I have already sent in post-secondary _and _graduate school transcripts?  Just wondering because I want to move forward in the application process, and my old highschool board has a processing period of potentially weeks to get them mailed over.
> 
> ... do people really look at my high school stuff over a M.Sc.?



Hard to say but I am reasonably certain that they are going to want your HS transcripts as well.  In some cases, the Post Secondary and or the Grad School curriculums dosn't always allow for validating certain courses such as maths and sciences.

And YES, they look at every single line item/course on every academic transcript regardless of level.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (14 Feb 2013)

dvh1 said:
			
		

> I mailed everything to the CFVRC around 2 weeks ago and still havent got any confirmation that they have received my documents. Anyone else in the same boat?



I don't recall receiving any type of individual confirmation once they had received my supporting documentation and I couldn't check my status online due to circumstances with my own application, so I called them to verify that everything was in good order.  It's always a good idea to be in contact with them every so often as errors can occur from time to time.


----------



## dvh1 (15 Feb 2013)

I called them last week and they said they received the documents, but I still have not gotten any call from the local RC to book anything. Anyone apply after the new year and been scheduled for testing at their local RC?


----------



## Jammer (15 Feb 2013)

Sweet Jeebus!

Patience FFS! You're not the only one they're dealing with.


----------



## DAA (15 Feb 2013)

dvh1 said:
			
		

> I called them last week and they said they received the documents, but I still have not gotten any call from the local RC to book anything. Anyone apply after the new year and been scheduled for testing at their local RC?



So if they have received your documents, that is all that has happened.  These will be reviewed and "IF" any of your chosen occupations are currently available, then you file "might" be transferred to your local CFRC.  Until that time, your file remains at CFVRC.


----------



## umdforces (28 Feb 2013)

Is this a little out of the ordinary? Was checking the www.forces.gc.ca site, and logged into my application using the GCkey.  Went to look at the status, and also at my application, everything was blank or the entries were just filled with my last name everywhere on the pdf.

Should I be concerned?  I called in to the CFVRC a couple weeks ago and they said they received all my supporting documents, but I haven't heard from anyone since... nor have I received a confirmation email that everything was in order and that I should wait to hear from them.... kinks in the web system maybe?


----------



## reganm (28 Feb 2013)

umdforces said:
			
		

> Is this a little out of the ordinary? Was checking the www.forces.gc.ca site, and logged into my application using the GCkey.  Went to look at the status, and also at my application, everything was blank or the entries were just filled with my last name everywhere on the pdf.
> 
> Should I be concerned?  I called in to the CFVRC a couple weeks ago and they said they received all my supporting documents, but I haven't heard from anyone since... nor have I received a confirmation email that everything was in order and that I should wait to hear from them.... kinks in the web system maybe?



You should NOT be concerned. I have gone through several conversations with North Bay Recruiting Center and my own local recruiting center as well. The online system is relatively new and often the data online is incomplete or wrong. But do not let this discourage yourself...North Bay has all the correct information with them. If they have told you they have received all your documentation, then that means they are currently waiting for one of their staff to review it in order for a decision to be made to either send it to your local recruiting office for further processing (CFAT, medical, interview etc...) or stop processing all together. 

I have logged in numerous times to check my "Application Status" using my GClog-in and have found it blank at times and sometimes with wrong information. Each time I phoned North Bay, they told me to ignore the online system and listen to them directly. My application was processed as they told me (despite the online "application status" being wrong) and now I am waiting for my file to arrive at my local recruiting center.

Hopefully this helps!  :nod:


----------

